# 1965 3020



## Jd4000 (May 7, 2012)

Ok i have a 1965 3020 and the three point wont raise. I replaced the main tranny pump and it worked for a while then it quit. I removed the rockshaft valve housing and took it to john deere and they said it was out of time, so we timed it. I reinstalled it on the tractor and i still have nothing. I have hydraulic flow to the valve housing and i never adjusted anything. I am currently out of ideas?


----------

